# /usr/bin/ld: unkown flag: -macosx_version_min



## jvsingh (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi All,

I restarted again compiling TINKER code on MAC OS X 10.4.11 (Tiger) using gfortran compiler. The first step in building TINKER is to run the compile.make script, It worked fine. Next, I used the library.make script to create an archive of object code modules, which worked fine. Next, I ran a link.make script to produce the complete set of TINKER executables in which I got the following error. 

/usr/bin/ld: unkown flag: -macosx_version_min
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

Any comment or suggestion will be great. How to Fix this?.

Thanks 

Jaykrishna Singh
Houston


----------

